# Jetted the Teryx (finished)



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Today I finished jetting the Teryx. its been a long week of trial and error. 

I'm finally impressed with it. I ended up at 142F/146R, 4th clip on the needle with one washer and 3 turns out on the A/F screws. man does it rip now! :rockn:

I have dual 2" intakes on the airbox.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sweeeettt p


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Do yo need to rejet with snorkels I'm getting ready to snorkel
Mine thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I didn't with a single 



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

onebadcummin said:


> Do yo need to rejet with snorkels I'm getting ready to snorkel
> Mine thanks


You have a 2012 sir. We do not jet our bikes....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

10txram said:


> You have a 2012 sir. We do not jet our bikes....


Actually if you look, he has an 08 teryx, which is carbed. As since this thread is about jetting a teryx, I would think that's the one he means.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol I wish I had a fi teryx thanks


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

You wanted happen to have a parts lists on your snorkels do you I know polaris425
Did his but not sure if same for a 08


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i got a chance to really romp on it today. going up 1 more to 146/150.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

onebadcummin said:


> You wanted happen to have a parts lists on your snorkels do you I know polaris425
> Did his but not sure if same for a 08


CVT should be pretty much the same.


----------



## Front_page (Jun 6, 2012)

Did u check w air/fuel by chance and r those Dynojet or Kehin jet size


----------



## Twotraxs (Feb 19, 2012)

That looks like it flows a lot more air!mine has a 840 bbk,just tuning it now,oh it fe 09 ,havnt put put a\f meter on it yet but more air is better! Yes?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it flows quite a bit. the max jets in the teryx dynojet kit arent enough.


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*i wana see some pic of ur teryxs*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dodge2500 said:


> *i wana see some pic of ur teryxs*


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/102-sxs-playground/15975-show-off-your-sxs.html


----------

